# Calling all LGD breeders!!



## TXFarmGirl (Mar 25, 2020)

We would love any advice you have about female LGDs. We have an 8 month old Great Pyrenee/Anatolian Shepherd cross, she guards our flock of chickens, and does so wonderfully so far. We are trying to decide if we should spay her? Not spay her? Breed her? What will make and keep her the Best LGD? Will letting her have puppies make her a better LGD? Will it make her a worse LGD, like would she start protecting her pups from the chickens? Does her protective instincts change any through any of this? We know each dog’s pers is different, but would love to know in general some information in this area. We have several friends who love her attitude and instincts, and have asked us if we will be breeding, but we weren’t sure...that’s why we have even considered breeding her. We know she couldn’t be Bred until she is 2, so we would have to make sure she stays in the chicken yard. Any info is appreciate. Thanks!


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 31, 2020)

Following


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 13, 2020)

TXFarmGirl said:


> We would love any advice you have about female LGDs. We have an 8 month old Great Pyrenee/Anatolian Shepherd cross, she guards our flock of chickens, and does so wonderfully so far. We are trying to decide if we should spay her? Not spay her? Breed her? What will make and keep her the Best LGD? Will letting her have puppies make her a better LGD? Will it make her a worse LGD, like would she start protecting her pups from the chickens? Does her protective instincts change any through any of this? We know each dog’s pers is different, but would love to know in general some information in this area. We have several friends who love her attitude and instincts, and have asked us if we will be breeding, but we weren’t sure...that’s why we have even considered breeding her. We know she couldn’t be Bred until she is 2, so we would have to make sure she stays in the chicken yard. Any info is appreciate. Thanks!


While the common thumb rule is one animal guardian dog for every 50-100 animals up to 20 acres, the exact number would depend on several factors, including quality of the property, size, and the number of cattle, nature, and number of pests, and fencing.


----------

